# Whoah! I've got H1N1



## mantidian (Jul 22, 2009)

I have fever, cough, and muscle ache and the doctor said I was most likely to have H1N1... No sch for me!!!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 22, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 22, 2009)

whats H1N1?


----------



## mantidian (Jul 22, 2009)

swine flu...you didn't know?


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 22, 2009)

i just call it swine flu.

eek hope you get better!


----------



## mantidian (Jul 22, 2009)

Haha thx ppl!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 22, 2009)

eek dont go out :blink:


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear.  I hope you come through it OK and get well fast! Please take care....


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2009)

No more serious than normal flu. Get well soon.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2009)

drink lots of grape juice, dont know if it helps, but it taste good.






Have some homemade chicken soup, suppossed to help





and have some cranberry juice too, could possibly kill some stomach germs! and last but not least give your self a hug from all of US here at mantisforum!


----------



## Giosan (Jul 22, 2009)

Good Luck!!! Get well soon..


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 22, 2009)

If you grow fangs, I won't hesitate to put a stake in your heart


----------



## batsofchaos (Jul 22, 2009)

Don't sneeze on me  

Get well soon!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 22, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> If you grow fangs, I won't hesitate to put a stake in your heart


 :lol: Yep, that's the way, Kruszakuks, to make him feel better!  :huh:


----------



## Opivy (Jul 22, 2009)

only thing he'll grow is a curly tail =0


----------



## superfreak (Jul 22, 2009)

> only thing he'll grow is a curly tail =0


LOLOLOL!!

ive had those symptoms for the past few days too. completely debilitating! ive been coughing up chunks of something gross and my muscles are so sore i can barely move! :S

Is Tamiflu the only cure or will my body fight it off itself? I have a feeling its the latter, but im getting a bit tired of being sick  

Apparently this strain of H1N1 isnt really swine flu as it has never been reported in pigs!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 22, 2009)

superfreak said:


> LOLOLOL!!ive had those symptoms for the past few days too. completely debilitating! ive been coughing up chunks of something gross and my muscles are so sore i can barely move! :S
> 
> Is Tamiflu the only cure or will my body fight it off itself? I have a feeling its the latter, but im getting a bit tired of being sick
> 
> Apparently this strain of H1N1 isnt really swine flu as it has never been reported in pigs!


Superfreak: It's a basic tenet of modern medicine that anyone with symptoms like yours should seek *IMMEDIATE* medical attention. If you do not, and simply sit at home, treating the symptoms, there is a very good chance that you will get well on your own, and then how will the doctor pay for his new vacation home?  

Get well soon, both of you.


----------



## gadunka888 (Jul 23, 2009)

eating hot food ( congee, fish porridge) helps for some strange reason. so does fruit juice

Get well soon! Here something to cheer you up!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 23, 2009)

well, at least when the superflu hits someday, perhaps you will be immune


----------



## mantidian (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha thx everyone And I am not gonna grow a curly tail ! lol


----------



## superfreak (Jul 24, 2009)

went and got tested. ITS THE DREADED PIG DISEASE!!!!

ive got my tamiflu, have you, mantidian?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 24, 2009)

superfreak said:


> went and got tested. ITS THE DREADED PIG DISEASE!!!! ive got my tamiflu, have you, mantidian?


Sounds nasty, but what is this "tamiflu"? A sequel to those Sandra Dee movies?


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 24, 2009)

Good grief, Olga.... I hope you get over it soon!!


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 24, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Sounds nasty, but what is this "tamiflu"? A sequel to those Sandra Dee movies?


Pharmacology Boy to the rescue! Da da da doop!  

Tamiflu (oseltamivir) is an effective blocker of the enzyme _neuraminidase_, which resides on the surface of the influenza virus. The 'N' in H1N1 stands for neuraminidase. The drug blocks the enzyme's active site, preventing it from cleaving sugar-like molecules within the mucus of the respiratory tract. Normally, the virus enters the body via inhalation &amp; uses this enzyme to negotiate its way through the respiratory tract mucus to enter the cells of the airway. So, drug --&gt; no enzyme activity --&gt; virus stuck in mucus --&gt; virus cleared out nose/mouth or stomach --&gt; free to care for mantids  

There's another treatment called Relenza (zanamivir) but it is less effective than oseltamivir in various aspects. In ferret studies, oseltamivir is shown to lessen the effects of influenza by ~1.5 days as well as reduce temperature 5 days after infection.

My question to you: who is Sandra Dee?


----------



## mantidian (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah i've got my tamiflu) 36 USD for like 10 tablets??!! the doc ripped me off...=,=

Btw Jameslongo, does it mean that you eat the tablet and the flu will go away? cos I've no more fever nowD but my head hurts :wacko:


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 24, 2009)

aww bummer! how long does it take for them to confirm it is H1N1? It shouldn't be too much of trouble unless for those existing chronic disease. Stay out from the public/crowded area and wear a mask too. Have a speedy recovery!


----------



## superfreak (Jul 24, 2009)

haha yeah yen - they made me wear a mask in the doctors surgery. plus i had to sit in a separate room. and practically bathe in antiseptic fluid. lol. it wasnt funny at the time tho  

james - do you have to be so nerdy? its the holidays!! save your nerdy for semester.  

mantidian - i dont know if the tamiflu stopped my fever as i only started taking it a good four or five days after infection (yesterday). my fever broke last night after reaching 40C. needless to say i wasnt feeling great, lol. i woke up this morning amazed by how disgustingly sweaty my bed was and how much better i felt.

i think my fever would have broken last night with or without the drugs. it had been building over the past few days and i dont see how it could have gotten much higher than it had last night without serious consequences. i think the fact that this tamiflu thing takes five days to reduce fever and the fever lasts about four to five days normally shows us the reality of the situation - the government is taking our money and selling us capsules filled with a mixture of talcum powder, sedatives and a 'special ingredient' (possibly GHB?  ) to make the population weak and malleable. soon they will begin back to back episodes of the young and the restless or days of our lives on every channel untill the whole world is asleep. it is then that they will send in their ninja pigs (who infected us so cleverly in the first place that we never even saw it coming!) to seize our gold and women with which they will then escape to the moon where they will begin a whole new life. everyone will be descended from pigs and pollies. somewhat like australia, though here its convicts and sheep :S

.........hmmmmm.......whered that come from? :S


----------



## revmdn (Jul 24, 2009)

O-k.  :lol:


----------



## mantidian (Jul 24, 2009)

lol! h34r: :lol:     ^_^


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 24, 2009)

Have a speedy recovery Mantidian and Superfreak!

(p/s: Superfreak: try to cough hard when you see James! Share the love - disease- LOL!!!)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 24, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> My question to you: who is Sandra Dee?


Sandra Dee was a minor actress of the sixties, wife of Bobby Darin. She starred as Tammy in the middle two movies of this four-film series, in "Tammy and the Doctor" and "Tammy Tell Me True," (sounds a bit like "tamiflu," dunnit?).

Since you gave such a full explanation, James, I should point out that Tammy's character (played by Debbie Watson?), was used in a TV series, several episodes of which were spliced into the movie, "Tammy and the Millionaire" in 1967. This movie was such an appallingly bad example of the romantic commedies of the sixties (remember Annette Funicello in "How to Stuff a Wild Bikini," 1965?) that late in 1967, it was decided to skip the rest of the decade and go straight to 1970.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 24, 2009)

Mantidian: viruses are unlike any other organism (if you can even call them that). They're nasty buggers &amp; very hard to treat.

Olga: this is my field, so if I want to 'nerd it up,' don't take the rattle away from the baby. You're not going to tell Christian to stop being so nerdy, are you? Speaking of which, I'm gonna need all the nerd-power I can muster next semester. Anyway, you can't expect tamiflu to completely abolish the influenza virus from the body. Nothing's perfect. It just lessens the time period &amp; severity of infection. Scientists are working on anti-influenza polymers that have up to 100x activity of the stuff we have now. Let's hope they're on the market for next season.

Chun: I think the damage has already been done   

Phil: Thanks Phil! Now whenever I'm at the bar &amp; conversation stumbles on to the subject of Sandra Dee or Tammy, I can put in my two cents worth


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

you poor thing. I hope you get better!!! I think a tickle would help!


----------



## superfreak (Jul 27, 2009)

James tried that. i coughed up a solid piece of lung into his face and hit him for good measure. Maybe he just didnt tickle in the right spot.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 27, 2009)

Now, now. With all this tickle talk.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 28, 2009)

superfreak said:


> James tried that. i coughed up a solid piece of lung into his face and hit him for good measure. Maybe he just didnt tickle in the right spot.


You know, Olga, I read these posts too. Why for you lie?


----------



## superfreak (Jul 28, 2009)

oh all right. so he tickled in the right spot. i hit him anyway. keeps them on their toes!


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 28, 2009)

superfreak said:


> oh all right. so he tickled in the right spot. i hit him anyway. keeps them on their toes!


lol


----------



## jacksun (Jul 28, 2009)

superfreak said:


> haha yeah yen - they made me wear a mask in the doctors surgery. plus i had to sit in a separate room. and practically bathe in antiseptic fluid. lol. it wasnt funny at the time tho  james - do you have to be so nerdy? its the holidays!! save your nerdy for semester.
> 
> mantidian - i dont know if the tamiflu stopped my fever as i only started taking it a good four or five days after infection (yesterday). my fever broke last night after reaching 40C. needless to say i wasnt feeling great, lol. i woke up this morning amazed by how disgustingly sweaty my bed was and how much better i felt.
> 
> ...


Tamiflu doesn't stop the fever, it just prevents the virus from attaching itself to healthy cells and tricking them into producing more virus cells (along with what jameslongo said). Your fever is your body reacting to the invading virus. Basically your body raises its temperature to make the environment as unaccommodating as possible for the virus. Viruses and bacteria that cause illness like the temp around 37C, so by raising this temperature your body causes these nasties to want to leave, and helps your immune system get the upper hand. Sweating during the fever is the bodies balancing mechanism working to ensure you don't get too hot. As long as the fever doesn't last too long it is helpful. If it lasts more then a couple of days there can be big problems.


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 1, 2009)

Gee whizz! Today I could not sleep because my throat was killing me, all night long I felt terrible pain in my Adam's apple. Soon afterwards I was coughing blood - what a crappy situation to find yourself in.

I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 1, 2009)

maybe you swallowed an angry mantis?  but seriously - that dont sound normal. coughing blood = go see a doctor


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 1, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Gee whizz! Today I could not sleep because my throat was killing me, all night long I felt terrible pain in my Adam's apple. Soon afterwards I was coughing blood - what a crappy situation to find yourself in.I hope it's nothing serious.


Maybe you have the bloody phlem of bronchitis? I agree a Dr. visit would be good. Hope you don't have something serious, and your Adam's apple feels better soon! Just having an Adam's apple looks like it hurts for some reason to me, lol.  

How are you feeling now Olga (and James, if you did catch the flu from her)? Better, I hope!


----------



## jameslongo (Aug 1, 2009)

Olga made a complete recovery &amp; I didn't catch it at all! Wooh! I did catch a cold though &amp; I'm nursing that one at the moment. Now it's my turn to try &amp; infect Olga :lol: 

Thank you for your thoughts, Becky.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 1, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Gee whizz! Today I could not sleep because my throat was killing me, all night long I felt terrible pain in my Adam's apple. Soon afterwards I was coughing blood - what a crappy situation to find yourself in.I hope it's nothing serious.


I hope so, too, but even if it isn't, the doc should be able to give you something to relieve the discomfort. Get well, mate, your mantids need you!

BTW, Is health care nationalized in Poland?


----------

